# Help with Parkinson's/Corticobasal Degeneration



## thatguywhogrows (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi im looking for some help with regard to parkinson's/Corticobasal Degeneration. My gf's dad has recemtly been diagnosed after a long bout with medical incompetance.

I have found a lot of useful information to give them - as im sure a lot of you on here will be aware people of that age tend to be under the impression of misinformation and conditioned lies.

But focusing on the positive they are now interested in the truth- so i intend to give it to them or at least point them in the direction to find it for themselves.

I have watched a lot and got some good sources of info - even government websites - they do tell you the truth somethimes its just you've got to put in the work - not just accept the BS coming out of the mass media machine!

Can anyone point me in the direction of groups and patents or people with first hand experience. Im gonna make some THC oil to give him but am unsure of dosage etc and if there is anything else i can help with !?

Many Thanks 

PS. some of the sources so far are: medicalcannabis.com, cancer.gov( they class it as a neuroprotector - there are lots of good studies in regard to cancer, MS, Parkinson's etc), run from the cure, antineoplaston, Dr Ramos, Vitamin b17, among other things - i also have found a few vids on YT of first hand evidence of the effects cannabis can have in helping these conditions and many more ! 

Peace x


----------



## Murfy (Oct 20, 2011)

thcv-

research that. our buddy subcool, bred a strain, jack the ripper, that is very high in thcv.


----------

